# Experimental color question?



## lmorales4 (Jul 8, 2010)

Ok, so im wondering what I would get if I paired an ash red dilute qualmond (when mated to a bluebar he threw an ashred hen? A blue bar,and a cock like himself if you look on my website he is the silver looking jiennense when mated to a blue bar) to a grizzle hen not sure if she is split for anything? I will be pairing these birds up next year and was wondering what some of the possibilities are for this pairing, thank you in advance for any help you can give me.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Qualmonds, Grizzles, both, or neither. If the grizzle is homozygous, then you'll get all grizzles (some with qualmond, some without). What color grizzle is the hen?


----------



## lmorales4 (Jul 8, 2010)

Here is a picture of the hen and cock


----------



## lmorales4 (Jul 8, 2010)

.............


----------



## lmorales4 (Jul 8, 2010)

..............


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

You'll get blues and reds then


----------

